# Delivery delayed



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

96TL said:


> I believe Westchester BMW is Manhattan BMW's sister company. I would complain. 5 months and payment up front is unacceptable.


BMW of Manhattan is an only child, and it belongs to BMWNA. (it's the only "company-owned' BMW dealer in the US)

Makes you wonder what is going on when the dealer owned by BMWNA is offering such wierd/substandard service.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> BMW of Manhattan is an only child, and it belongs to BMWNA. (it's the only "company-owned' BMW dealer in the US)
> 
> Makes you wonder what is going on when the dealer owned by BMWNA is offering such wierd/substandard service.


I had no idea. Aside from this guys heartache, should I get my next one from them instead of a privately owned dealer?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Build date started 11/15. I just called and the voice activated production status said it's "in paint with a est. completion date of 11/19".
> 
> With my 325 I remember that it took exactly 8 weeks from my order to delivery. And ~10 days to go from finished production, to on the train, to on the ship. In case you hadn't seen this http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/status.html
> 
> ...


Wow -- including tax? Looks like your retail is about $43795. Like 7% discount? Hmm.. I didn't do that well here in DC area...guess I could have pushed harder.
Black Sapphire (Met)/Sand Leather 330i
Premium
Cold
Xenon
$41000 incl tax (40770 retail - 4% +5% tax)


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> I had no idea. Aside from this guys heartache, should I get my next one from them instead of a privately owned dealer?


If this post serves as any indication, you are no better off with them than any other dealer.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> BMW of Manhattan is an only child, and it belongs to BMWNA. (it's the only "company-owned' BMW dealer in the US)
> 
> Makes you wonder what is going on when the dealer owned by BMWNA is offering such wierd/substandard service.


I have a weird feeling that something is going on with his deal that we dont know about. 
ever the uber shady Life Quality BMW accepted my order with a 500 deposit.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> I have a weird feeling that something is going on with his deal that we dont know about.
> ever the uber shady Life Quality BMW accepted my order with a 500 deposit.


My point exactly (though I didn't want to come out and say it earlier).

Most dealers will place an order with a minimal deposit (500-1000), and only ask for more (2-3,000) if the car is a totally sale-proof configuration-- it doesn't really give them any insurance, but it shows that you are serious enough to give them a deposit of that size. Even for the most abnormal deals, though, I've never seen anyone be required to pay for the car in advance (the obvious exception being ED).

I'd be quite confused over the whole deal, and I would have cancelled if they requested full payment prior to the car arriving.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

markl53 said:


> Wow -- including tax? Looks like your retail is about $43795. Like 7% discount? Hmm.. I didn't do that well here in DC area...guess I could have pushed harder.
> Black Sapphire (Met)/Sand Leather 330i
> Premium
> Cold
> ...


I didn't get a spectacular deal. 330i $1000 over invoice, plus NJ fees + 6% tax. 325Ci trade in was counted before taxes, which saves me $1100

I don't think it's how hard you push. Rather, if you go in and find a nice salesman and show him that you're serious, they will deal. I knew the options I wanted, I didn't ask any questions or take a test drive. I walked in, introduced myself and said I'll take this car for $1000 over wholesale. I was there for ~30 min. Easiest sale they made all week.

My 325 is black. By far the nicest color, but only when it's clean and waxed. That's the primary reason I got rid of my coupe, couldn't stand washing it every few days.

Let me know when you car gets put on the ship :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

A weird thought.... Did they run a credit check on you before going to contract and requiring you to pay the full amount up front? If so, perhaps they didn't like what they saw, either because you have virtually no credit history, some blemishes, or there was a mixup and they have someone else's credit report instead of yours.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> I didn't get a spectacular deal. 330i $1000 over invoice, plus NJ fees + 6% tax. 325Ci trade in was counted before taxes, which saves me $1100
> 
> I don't think it's how hard you push. Rather, if you go in and find a nice salesman and show him that you're serious, they will deal. I knew the options I wanted, I didn't ask any questions or take a test drive. I walked in, introduced myself and said I'll take this car for $1000 over wholesale. I was there for ~30 min. Easiest sale they made all week.
> 
> ...


Actually, for me it was about the same. I stopped by one evening and a salesperson approached on his way to another client...he gave me a brochure. A week later I took my wife to see it, took a quick drive (they didn't have a 330i stick, tried the auto). Monday I called, made the deal over the phone and he ordered it w/ no deposit. I just stopped by and signed the papers to make it official since I'm selling my C240 to Carmax tomorrow.

Oh, my C240 is very dark blue, so I figure black can't be any worse. I never thought I wanted black but I like the metallic black -- it's a bit different. Tonight they had my exact car in the showroom except with auto, and it looked GREAT!


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

markl53 said:


> Actually, for me it was about the same. I stopped by one evening and a salesperson approached on his way to another client...he gave me a brochure. A week later I took my wife to see it, took a quick drive (they didn't have a 330i stick, tried the auto). Monday I called, made the deal over the phone and he ordered it w/ no deposit. I just stopped by and signed the papers to make it official since I'm selling my C240 to Carmax tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, my C240 is very dark blue, so I figure black can't be any worse. I never thought I wanted black but I like the metallic black -- it's a bit different. Tonight they had my exact car in the showroom except with auto, and it looked GREAT!


My car went 'awaiting transport' today :supdude:

Did your 330 make it to the ship?


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

curuxu said:


> Last August 7, I ordered a BMW 325iT at BMW of Manhattan. Since we wanted it to have a navigation system, the car had to be ordered and we were told that the process would take approximately 3 months. The car was produced on Oct. 25 and last Monday they told us that it'll be shipped on Nov. 28 and it'll get to NY on Dec. 11. I guess by the time it's ready pick up it'll be the end o December or the beginning of January.
> 
> I was wondering is this is a NORMAL experience. I think 5 months waiting for a new car is pretty unacceptable, specially if you have to pay for it in full before it ships. We wired the payment on Nov. 1 and won't get the car for another two months!!!
> 
> curuxu


Sorry for the threadjacks bro.

You are being screwed. First of all the order to delivery takes 8 - 10 weeks and a few days less if you live near Newark NJ. Second, why did you agree to pay for the whole thing up front?? Standard $1000 deposit is all they require. And I hope for you that you didn't pay sticker price.

But if your car is on it's way, then there's nothing much you can do but wait. Did you get the VIN #? You can track the car once it gets loaded onto a ship. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

this is why you should make sure to get your production number when you put down your deposit.
my salesman lied and it took a month longer for my car. not sure if he ever had the spot or gave it away to someone else.


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

*ZHP on the way*

I just checked the shipping company's website (2wglobal.com), my ZHP is currently onboard the vessel and is scheduled to arrive in Newark on 11/26! I can't wait!

Wonder how much time after that it takes to get it down to the DC area... guess I'll be patient... argh!


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

sweylo said:


> I just checked the shipping company's website (2wglobal.com), my ZHP is currently onboard the vessel and is scheduled to arrive in Newark on 11/26! I can't wait!
> 
> Wonder how much time after that it takes to get it down to the DC area... guess I'll be patient... argh!


Do you know what date your car got to the port? I'm waiting for mine to get on a ship as well.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> BMW of Manhattan is an only child, and it belongs to BMWNA. (it's the only "company-owned' BMW dealer in the US)


Wrong. So is Westchester corporate owned.


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

markl53 said:


> Do you know what date your car got to the port? I'm waiting for mine to get on a ship as well.


According to the web site, the vehicle was booked at the Bremerhaven port on 11/12, received at the terminal the next day, and finally loaded on the vessel on 11/15.

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

sweylo said:


> According to the web site, the vehicle was booked at the Bremerhaven port on 11/12, received at the terminal the next day, and finally loaded on the vessel on 11/15.
> 
> The suspense is killing me.


Is that the www.2wglobal.com web site? How do you track your vehicle? I went to "cargo tracking", then "auto cargo" and tried entering my VIN -- couldn't find anything...

(I tried sending you a private msg but you may not have seen it)


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

markl53 said:


> Is that the www.2wglobal.com web site? How do you track your vehicle? I went to "cargo tracking", then "auto cargo" and tried entering my VIN -- couldn't find anything...
> 
> (I tried sending you a private msg but you may not have seen it)


Keep in mind that it takes ~10 days to transfer the car by rail from Munich to the port

http://www.bmwnation.com/members/ausgang/Germany Map.jpg

The W&W website is notoriously behind when it comes to tracking cargo. You have to either give them several days, or call their 800 # and try to get an update. Good luck cuz you're gonna need it.

You best bet is to call BMWNA and ask them for a status code. If they confim that you car is indeed on a ship, they will give you the ship name and that should be all you need.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Keep in mind that it takes ~10 days to transfer the car by rail from Munich to the port
> 
> http://www.bmwnation.com/members/ausgang/Germany Map.jpg
> 
> ...


Well, BMWUSA is closed now, so I'll call tomorrow. I'm pretty sure when the automated status tells you "waiting for a vessel", it's at the port awaiting loading. I don't know about the 10 days -- I had "production completed" on 11/15, "transfer to exit port" until 11/18 (I think), and then "awaiting vessel" since 11/19.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Click Search By Vessel when they give you the name of the ship

http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/index.jsp


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

What a great web site. So my baby is aboard the "Maersk Tide", which apparently can hold 1540 cars and 470 trucks.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Coast Guard vessel search http://cgmix.uscg.mil/PSIX/PSIX2/VesselSearch.asp

http://www.oceanweather.com/data/

Click on the tab for "Current Marine Data" - then click on the map for the section of the world where you think the ship should be about now. You'll see data points marked with the Call Signs, and with any luck, you'll be able to locate the exact location of your vessel and vehicle!

This site is updated hourly, as ships report in their locations. It is possible that you'll see your ship one time and not another, depending on how and when it reports in. But, you'll eventually be able to track it coming across the pond if you're so inclined - assuming you are able to get the Call Sign.


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

pony_trekker said:


> Wrong. So is Westchester corporate owned.


I knew I remembered my dealer saying that they were owned by BMW. I picked up my car on Saturday. Westchester BMW was top notch BTW! :thumbup:


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

96TL said:


> I knew I remembered my dealer saying that they were owned by BMW. I picked up my car on Saturday. Westchester BMW was top notch BTW! :thumbup:


Congrats! :thumbup: Post some pics

So you ordered an M3 on 10/15 and picked it up 11/20? That was fast :yikes: I have to wait until Xmas for delivery 

Pardon my French, but who's d!ck do you suck to get an M3 so quickly? :dunno:


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> Congrats! :thumbup: Post some pics
> 
> So you ordered an M3 on 10/15 and picked it up 11/20? That was fast :yikes: I have to wait until Xmas for delivery
> 
> Pardon my French, but who's d!ck do you suck to get an M3 so quickly? :dunno:


Well, I traded in my leased '04 330ci. When I ordered the M3 on 10/15 I had about 9000 miles on it. The dealer didn't want me to put more than 10K on the car because he said he can sell it for more money that way and give me more for it in return. He said he pulled some strings to get my car produced faster. I think I took someone else's production number because when I logged in to the Owner's Circle when I got home (hehe, talk about impatient) it was a different M3 from a different dealership. I guess maybe that person cancelled their order? That car must've already been on order for 2-3 weeks and then all my dealer did was change the colors and options. It went into production almost immediately. I'm lucky that happened because I had 9800 miles when I traded it in Saturday. :thumbup:

Dom

I'm very happy with it.  Here's one pic I have right now. You can see my dealer and me taking the plates off my white 330 in the backround (I'm in the front).


----------



## kumafa124 (Nov 16, 2003)

curuxu said:


> I was wondering is this is a NORMAL experience. I think 5 months waiting for a new car is pretty unacceptable, specially if you have to pay for it in full before it ships. We wired the payment on Nov. 1 and won't get the car for another two months!!!
> 
> curuxu


5 months does seem long! but just a thought ....

i'm in the import/export business and some times during the holiday seasons, especially for thanksgiving/x-mas, the ports and ocean freights get really busy. delays happen all the time. thats my experience here on the west coast. not sure if thats exactly the case for this ... but just a thought.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

96TL said:


> Well, I traded in my leased '04 330ci. When I ordered the M3 on 10/15 I had about 9000 miles on it. The dealer didn't want me to put more than 10K on the car because he said he can sell it for more money that way and give me more for it in return. He said he pulled some strings to get my car produced faster. I think I took someone else's production number because when I logged in to the Owner's Circle when I got home (hehe, talk about impatient) it was a different M3 from a different dealership. I guess maybe that person cancelled their order? That car must've already been on order for 2-3 weeks and then all my dealer did was change the colors and options. It went into production almost immediately. I'm lucky that happened because I had 9800 miles when I traded it in Saturday. :thumbup:
> 
> Dom
> 
> I'm very happy with it.  Here's one pic I have right now. You can see my dealer and me taking the plates off my white 330 in the backround (I'm in the front).


Car is looking sweet :bigpimp:


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

*My 330i is on the ship!!!*

This morning I checked OC and the shipping web site and still nothing. So, I just looked at the shipping site again since it's end of business day already in Europe, and VOILA -- my 330i was loaded on the Takasago yesterday -- should arrive in NY 12/3! Perfect-- I should definitely take delivery before my 12/31 vacation -- can't wait...Oh, OC still says "awaiting transport" -- maybe that will be updated tomorrow.


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

markl53 said:


> This morning I checked OC and the shipping web site and still nothing. So, I just looked at the shipping site again since it's end of business day already in Europe, and VOILA -- my 330i was loaded on the Takasago yesterday -- should arrive in NY 12/3! Perfect-- I should definitely take delivery before my 12/31 vacation -- can't wait...Oh, OC still says "awaiting transport" -- maybe that will be updated tomorrow.


Awesome! And yeah, seems like the OC is really slow to update things... by the time they changed my status to "En Route", it had already been on the vessel for several days.


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

markl53 said:


> This morning I checked OC and the shipping web site and still nothing. So, I just looked at the shipping site again since it's end of business day already in Europe, and VOILA -- my 330i was loaded on the Takasago yesterday -- should arrive in NY 12/3! Perfect-- I should definitely take delivery before my 12/31 vacation -- can't wait...Oh, OC still says "awaiting transport" -- maybe that will be updated tomorrow.


Nice! So you should have it by ~Dec 10?

I've been passing the time by planning the mods I need to do, reading the NAV manual, and skimming over the 2004 owners manual. Do you have the 2005 manual in a PDF?

Mods http://www.my330i.com/garage.php


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Nice! So you should have it by ~Dec 10?
> 
> I've been passing the time by planning the mods I need to do, reading the NAV manual, and skimming over the 2004 owners manual. Do you have the 2005 manual in a PDF?
> 
> Mods http://www.my330i.com/garage.php


Where did you get the NAV manual and the owner's manual? I want a copy too! That would alleviate some of the frustration I think. I just spoke to the dealer, he told me that the ZHP should be in late next week or something like that.

The only mod I've got planned is to put 255s on the front. I can't stand understeer.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> Nice! So you should have it by ~Dec 10?
> 
> I've been passing the time by planning the mods I need to do, reading the NAV manual, and skimming over the 2004 owners manual. Do you have the 2005 manual in a PDF?
> 
> Mods http://www.my330i.com/garage.php


The 10th would be nice, but I'll be happy if it's the 15th. I downloaded the 2004 manual a couple weeks ago and have read it a couple of times . Haven't seen the 2005 version but I can't imagine there's much difference..

Sweylo - you can download the pdf for the 2004 manual at OC -- I think the link is on the page after you log in, in one of the boxes on the left side.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

sweylo said:


> Where did you get the NAV manual and the owner's manual? I want a copy too! That would alleviate some of the frustration I think. I just spoke to the dealer, he told me that the ZHP should be in late next week or something like that.
> 
> The only mod I've got planned is to put 255s on the front. I can't stand understeer.


2004 Nav PDF http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/crew/ucrewx5/pdf/BMW Nav Owners Manual - 2004.pdf

I printed the whole thing on the high speed color copier in my office. It's good to be the sr. engineer :bigpimp:


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> 2004 Nav PDF http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/crew/ucrewx5/pdf/BMW Nav Owners Manual - 2004.pdf
> 
> I printed the whole thing on the high speed color copier in my office. It's good to be the sr. engineer :bigpimp:


Allright, now I have something to read for the next week or two!

Though after browsing through the NAV manual, it seems like it would take 2 days just to enter a new address into the darn thing. Dang. Maybe I should've gotten the Cold Weather Package instead. Oh well.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

sweylo said:


> Allright, now I have something to read for the next week or two!
> 
> Though after browsing through the NAV manual, it seems like it would take 2 days just to enter a new address into the darn thing. Dang. Maybe I should've gotten the Cold Weather Package instead. Oh well.


I didn't try out the Nav before I added it to my car :eeps: I assumed it was touchscreen. But I don't think it will take that long to enter an address. And I'm assuming the E90 nav won't be touchscreen either.


----------



## sweylo (Nov 15, 2004)

*It's here!*

Yayy!!! Just got a call from the dealer, my ZHP has arrived!  I'll pick it up tomorrow morning. I can't wait. It's jet black, cloth/alcantara, xenon, navigation.

I'll post some pics once I get it home.

ps. just logged into the OC, it still says the car is in the prep center! ha ha


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

sweylo said:


> Yayy!!! Just got a call from the dealer, my ZHP has arrived!  I'll pick it up tomorrow morning. I can't wait. It's jet black, cloth/alcantara, xenon, navigation.
> 
> I'll post some pics once I get it home.
> 
> ps. just logged into the OC, it still says the car is in the prep center! ha ha


NICE :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

sweylo said:


> Yayy!!! Just got a call from the dealer, my ZHP has arrived!  I'll pick it up tomorrow morning. I can't wait.


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

sweylo said:


> Yayy!!! Just got a call from the dealer, my ZHP has arrived!  I'll pick it up tomorrow morning. I can't wait. It's jet black, cloth/alcantara, xenon, navigation.
> 
> I'll post some pics once I get it home.
> 
> ps. just logged into the OC, it still says the car is in the prep center! ha ha


Cool! "My" ship is supposed to arrive in NY tomorrow, 12/3, so it shouldn't be too far behind yours.


----------

